# تركيبة دهان لطلاء الحديد والمعادن رائعة جدا وتصلح لمشروع تجاري



## chem1982 (9 أبريل 2012)

ازب جزء بالوزن من المطاط في في 16 جزء بالوزن زيت التربنتين مع التسخين الهين ثم اضف 6 جزء بالوزن زيت بزرة الكتان المغلي وسخن الخليط حتي الغليان 
يمكن تلوين المركب بالون المطلوب 
تعتبر خليط علي درجة عالية جدا من الحماية والثبات للمعادن


----------



## مازن81 (9 أبريل 2012)

ماهو المقصود بالمطاط
نتمنى الايضاح وهل هذه التركيبة مجربة ومدروسة الابعاد الكيميائية
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud tellawi (9 أبريل 2012)

ارجو التوضيح اكثر لاني مهتم بالموضوع كثير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chem1982 (9 أبريل 2012)

التركيبة علمية ومجربة وشركات كبري تعمل بها اما بالنسبة للمطاط وضح شو بدي اوضح اكثر من ذلك


----------



## مازن81 (10 أبريل 2012)

هل المقصود بالمطاط هو حبيبات بلاستيكية ام شيئ اخر 
نتمنى البيان
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arsenal4ever (12 أبريل 2012)

ياريت التوضيح وشكرا


----------



## miltronique (17 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخي
نجربها ونشوب
لكن اين اجد زيت التربنت


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (2 مايو 2014)

جزاك اللله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 مايو 2014)

لحماية الحديد والمنتجات المعدنيه عموما من مشاكل الجو - يكفى بلفها بورق مشبع بماده عازله- كقطع الغيار الصغيره - او دهان السطح بمواد زيتيه او شحميه ( تركيبات) يسهل غسلها بالمذيبات عند الحاجه لاستخدام ما قمنا بدهانه- او طلائها بتركيبه تتصلد ويسهل تقشيرها لو هناك ضرر من المذيب - او الدهان ببريمر ثم الطلاء - والطلاء لمنتجات تبحر فى المياه الحلوه مختلف لو الابحار فى المحيطات وطلاء معادن طائرات الركاب غير الحربيه حيث السرعه اكثر من سرعة الصوت والاحتكاك والحراره غير- كثير من الاعتبارات توضع نصب اعيننا عند تركيبة الدهان- لذلك تحيرت كقارئ امام هذه التركيبه - ولا يفترض بى الخبره - وكان السؤال - اى حمايه تقصد واى معادن تقصد - ومن هنا ودائما اناشد من يتطوع بكتابة او نقل تركيبه ان يكون عنوانها واستخدامها فى غاية الوضوح لتعم الفائده.


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (25 أكتوبر 2015)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> لحماية الحديد والمنتجات المعدنيه عموما من مشاكل الجو - يكفى بلفها بورق مشبع بماده عازله- كقطع الغيار الصغيره - او دهان السطح بمواد زيتيه او شحميه ( تركيبات) يسهل غسلها بالمذيبات عند الحاجه لاستخدام ما قمنا بدهانه- او طلائها بتركيبه تتصلد ويسهل تقشيرها لو هناك ضرر من المذيب - او الدهان ببريمر ثم الطلاء - والطلاء لمنتجات تبحر فى المياه الحلوه مختلف لو الابحار فى المحيطات وطلاء معادن طائرات الركاب غير الحربيه حيث السرعه اكثر من سرعة الصوت والاحتكاك والحراره غير- كثير من الاعتبارات توضع نصب اعيننا عند تركيبة الدهان- لذلك تحيرت كقارئ امام هذه التركيبه - ولا يفترض بى الخبره - وكان السؤال - اى حمايه تقصد واى معادن تقصد - ومن هنا ودائما اناشد من يتطوع بكتابة او نقل تركيبه ان يكون عنوانها واستخدامها فى غاية الوضوح لتعم الفائده.


جزاكم الله خير


----------



## أيهم سلمان (12 سبتمبر 2017)

أستاذ إذا تم تعبئة المنتج فهل يتئسر بالتجمد


----------

